# Share PMP video 4th edition!



## tucd2k42 (4 أغسطس 2011)

I'm an engineer from VietNam, i have visited our website for longtime and i got knowledge alot. Today i want to share a CD which is being searched for time. 
http://www.mediafire.com/?6v9a94zym3afyjo
http://www.mediafire.com/?8jrrw44xfpvv7ii
http://www.mediafire.com/?8cmcicyjivdzia5
http://www.mediafire.com/?im6krsf4mhgf72b
http://www.mediafire.com/?jho8q3p8lg2j6ae
http://www.mediafire.com/?w63bngj6q76k9lj
http://www.mediafire.com/?q8v74n3ea5fbk66
http://www.mediafire.com/?5zfevac77l3pzq5

pass: http://vietpmp.com/


----------



## fatmaaly (5 أغسطس 2011)

alslam alikom
thank you very much


----------



## محمد فتحي حامد (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل
معذرة قمت بتحميل الملفات ولكنها لا تعمل (جربت أفكها بـ winrar و Power iso ) ولم يفلح الأمر 
امل رفعها مرة أخرى


----------



## tucd2k42 (11 أغسطس 2011)

محمد فتحي حامد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل
> معذرة قمت بتحميل الملفات ولكنها لا تعمل (جربت أفكها بـ winrar و Power iso ) ولم يفلح الأمر
> امل رفعها مرة أخرى


You install DAEMON virtual disk or Magic ISO. It's OK


----------



## محمد فتحي حامد (11 أغسطس 2011)

*لم يفلح الأمر*

تم تجربت البرنامجين ولم يفلح الأمر الملفات لا تريد أن تفتح وتعلمني أنها damage وللعلم أن حملة 8 ملفات حجم الملف 35.3


----------



## tucd2k42 (11 أغسطس 2011)

Could you write in English, i don't understand Arabian language ,i have to use Google translate but it translate too bad.Can you show the error you met?


----------



## tucd2k42 (11 أغسطس 2011)

Maybe you met the problem with to connect those file, i show you this program which can be downloaded from internet. That is HSJ split , here is link: http://hjsplit.en.softonic.com or you can download from here http://www.mediafire.com/?kwzmwym5myy


----------



## القرصان المدمر (12 أغسطس 2011)

Dear tucd2k42
i would like to thank you for the attached material , i download it and its wonderful and i reviewed it twice till now and i believe its good reference for the people who want to mange their time

As you mentioned the files are working perfectly , only i used the joiner tool HSj and then the power iso 

Again many thanks for this videos which are compatible with the 4th version


----------



## محمد فتحي حامد (14 أغسطس 2011)

tucd2k42 قال:


> Maybe you met the problem with to connect those file, i show you this program which can be downloaded from internet. That is HSJ split , here is link: http://hjsplit.en.softonic.com or you can download from here http://www.mediafire.com/?kwzmwym5myy



Thank you very match


----------



## عماد الحلفي (15 أغسطس 2011)

Dear tucd2k42
first file is protected by Password, can you please help me out of this?

Thanks


----------



## tucd2k42 (16 أغسطس 2011)

http://vietpmp.com/ is password


----------



## عمرو جميل (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Help from TUCD*

Hi Who are you?
thank you.

could you help me,i want RITA V7 Book and fast track

also if you have PMprodcast Pmbok4

Thank you,​


----------



## tucd2k42 (19 أغسطس 2011)

عمرو جميل قال:


> Hi Who are you?
> thank you.
> 
> could you help me,i want RITA V7 Book and fast track
> ...


Firstly i dont know what PMprodcast but i can help you PMprepcast from http://www.project-management-prepcast.com from this torrent link, you can easily download by utorrent link: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4457823/PMP_Audio_Book_PM_PrepCast


----------



## عمرو جميل (19 أغسطس 2011)

Thank You again,
is that for Pmbok 4th.edition


----------



## tucd2k42 (20 أغسطس 2011)

It's for PMBOK4


----------



## mouhbelka (18 مارس 2012)

*Send me another link for the 4 th part. The forth lin doesn't work.*

[http://www.mediafire.com/?im6krsf4mhgf72b


The forth part dosn't work. I can't download it . Please Help. Send me another link it's very important for me. I am going to be certified soon.
Thank you


----------

